# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Опыт: «Доктор Веб» взломал песочницу «Касперского»

## SDA

Специалисты компании «Доктор Веб» сумели в ряде тестов обойти защиту «безопасной среды», реализованной в новом продукте «Лаборатории Касперского» - Kaspersky Internet Security 2010. Эксперты же говорят, что эффективность «песочницы» доказана рядом независимых тестовых лабораторий, а найти слабые места можно в любой, даже самой надежной технологии.
Технология Sandbox («песочницы» или Green Zone — «безопасной среды»), впервые появившаяся в комплексном решении Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 (антивирус, антиспам, защита от атак), привлекла пристальное внимание конкурентов «ЛК». Напомним, что «песочница» позволяет запускать подозрительные программы и веб-сайты в изолированном виртуальном пространстве. «Мы не могли удержаться от тестирования новой технологии наших коллег, — рассказали CNews в компании „Доктор Веб“. — Поскольку идея „песочниц“ не нова и довольно много антивирусных компаний уже долгое время имеют схожие разработки, а также в связи с тем, что наша антивирусная лаборатория постоянно ведет исследования в этой области, подобная информация, естественно, представляет для нас большой интерес».

«Для выполнения первого теста файловый менеджер FAR был помещен в «песочницу» и запущен на исполнение, — описывают свой эксперимент в «Доктор Веб». — Далее из Сети были взяты четыре эксплойта, использующие уязвимости ОС Windows. Вредоносные файлы не были задетектированы средствами KIS (не сработала ни эвристика, ни HIPS) и запущены на исполнение. В результате все эксплойты выполнили свое предназначение (переход в режим ядра ОС), а «песочница» так и не осуществила свою миссию, доказательством чему был синий экран смерти Windows (BSoD). Операционной системе был нанесен безусловный вред».

В другом тесте была произведена проверка на способность изолировать изменения файловой системы внутри Green Zone.
читать дальше http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/08/31/359838

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Я не являюсь сторонником ни ЛК, ни "Доктора Веба". Мне  кажется, что это несколько неправильно когда начинают ав компании привселюдно указывать на недостатки в ПО своих конкурентов, а тем более взламывать. Теперь спецы ЛК взломают какой-то продукт "Доктора Веба" и расскажут об этом на весь мир. А дальше пошло-поехало! И что с этого выйдет хорошего? Какой смысл? Взламывайте себе на здоровье в своих лабораториях, но не выносите это на всенародное обсуждение. Взломать можно все. Доказывать преимущество своего продукта надо иным способом. Еще раз повторюсь, что я не являюсь сторонником ни ЛК ни "Доктора Веба", тем более никоим образом не отношусь к ним.

----------


## PavelP

Считаю, что это и является показателем здоровой конкуренции. Компании ведут открытую игру, показывая, что изучают продукт конкурента.
 Плохо если о найденой дыре было сообщено определёным "заинтересованным" людям, в результате чего ЛК могли пострадать...
 Для ЛК "ДрВеб" оказали услугу в качестве очень хороших тестеров)))

----------


## mbabichev

Вряд ли это хорошая услуга, ведь о найденном баге сообщили всему свету. Если бы это были действительно "хорошие тестеры", они бы сообщили подобную информацию лично в ЛК без лишней шумихи.

----------


## Damien

> Если бы это были действительно "хорошие тестеры", они бы сообщили подобную информацию лично в ЛК без лишней шумихи.


кто предупрежден - тот вооружен. Это относится не только к разработчикам, но и к пользователям продукта.

----------


## GeorgeS

А спецы Каспера давно взломали что-то у Дрвеба. Но тихо молчат и злорадствуют...

----------


## makstor

> Вряд ли это хорошая услуга, ведь о найденном баге сообщили всему свету


это гораздо лучше, нежели данными уязвимостями безнаказанно пользовались бы злоумышленники, а рядовые пользователи бы разводили руками, мол, "как так, ведь я заплатил за продукт с супертехнологией sandbox!". Предупрежден - значит вооружен.
ИМХО, больше всего от подобного рода новостей пострадает не защищенность пользователей (по идее наоборот, должна возрости после фикса бага), а отдел продаж, который втюхивает продукт с заведомо уязвимой технологией, об уязвимости которой стало вдруг известно. и соответственно, ситуация заставляет сделать выводы о "независимости" специалистов, воспевающих (воспевавших) хвалебные оды конкретному продукту.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Считаю, что это и является показателем здоровой конкуренции. Компании ведут открытую игру, показывая, что изучают продукт конкурента.


То, что компании изучают ПО конкурентов - это факт. Но объявлять на весь мир какие мы молодцы, что обошли защиту конкурента несколько не этично, на мой взгляд. Это называется здоровая конкуренция? А что, "Доктор Веб" создает ПО с идиальной  защитой? А вообще, есть ли идиальная защита?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Какие докторы молодцы. У самих нет ничего ни хипса, ни файервалла, ни песочницы. Ну ломать не строить. Репутация теперь у них похуже Есета. Не удивительно, что от них люди бегут. http://www.secureblog.info/articles/548.html

----------


## SDA

> Какие докторы молодцы. У самих нет ничего ни хипса, ни файервалла, ни песочницы. l]


Есть наиважнейший антивирус для MAC OS  :Smiley:  а у Касперского только бета  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*

Комментарии Е.К.
....Можно я скажу?...
"Специалисты Тверского завода пиво-безалкогольных напитков протестировали Гинесс и пришли к выводу, что данный напиток..." ну и так далее.

Честно говоря - жалко. Поверьте, нет никакого удовольствия наблюдать деградацию бывшего конкурента. Нас и так осталось немного... Прям как в "Заповеднике гоблинов", в переводе Саймака... Увы....

----------


## PavelP

> Комментарии Е.К.
> ....Можно я скажу?...
> "Специалисты Тверского завода пиво-безалкогольных напитков протестировали Гинесс и пришли к выводу, что данный напиток..."


 Очень плохое сравнение... ведь результаты многих тестов показывают, что dr.web эффективнее каспера. Как открытых тестов, так и частных.

----------


## SDA

> Очень плохое сравнение... ведь результаты многих тестов показывают, что dr.web эффективнее каспера. Как открытых тестов, так и частных.


Тестов чьих?  Учитывая, что Данилов отрицательно относится ко всяким тестам, которые не проводит сам "Доктор Веб".

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну вот.. Теперь за пасочки подерутся

----------


## borka

> Какие докторы молодцы. У самих нет ничего ни хипса, ни файервалла, ни песочницы. Ну ломать не строить.


Может, компания считает, что это нафик не надо?  :Wink:  Что интересно, после появления этой публикации (этическую сторону оставим), на форуме  фан-клуба ЛК появились интересные вопросы - а зачем ЭТО в продуктах ЛК.  :Smiley: 
http://forum.kasperskyclub.ru/index.php?showtopic=11545
Ну, конечно, правильные юзеры объяснили сомневающимся что к чему.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Есть наиважнейший антивирус для MAC OS  а у Касперского только бета


Если ЛК его разрабатывает, значит, это кому-то нужно?




> Комментарии Е.К.
> ....Можно я скажу?...
> "Специалисты Тверского завода пиво-безалкогольных напитков протестировали Гинесс и пришли к выводу, что данный напиток..." ну и так далее.
> Честно говоря - жалко. Поверьте, нет никакого удовольствия наблюдать деградацию бывшего конкурента. Нас и так осталось немного... Прям как в "Заповеднике гоблинов", в переводе Саймака... Увы....


Опять же этическую сторону ответа оставим. Сравнение, конечно, понятное.  :Wink:  Но как по мне, "Гинесс" - отстой.  :Smiley:

----------


## herzn

> Может, компания считает, что это нафик не надо? ...............
> ...............
> а зачем ЭТО в продуктах ЛК.


Ну защиты много не бывает.
Большинство фич, конечно, недоступны с точки зрения защиты и использования для обычных пользователей, но продвинутым есть с чем поиграть. :Smiley: 
Но здесь есть пара проблем.
При подобных темпах разработки ЛК явно не может выпустить стабильный продукт, постоянно прикручивая к нему новые фичи, логично не вытекающие из существующих.
Не вышедшая из фактической беты версия 2009 тому пример.
Или выход нынешней, весьма мягко говоря, недоделанной  версии 2010.
Как следствие, чем больше недоделанных фич, тем больше способов атаковать сам защитный продукт.



> Но как по мне, "Гинесс" - отстой.


Точно, пусть им на островах сами давятся. :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от borka  
> Но как по мне, "Гинесс" - отстой. 
> 
> Точно, пусть им на островах сами давятся.


Глубокий ОФФ: Не пробовали Вы его, скорее всего, на островах.

----------


## herzn

*PavelA*, 
Люто завидую людям, которые могут делать глубокие выводы исходя из вкусовых пивных пристрастий собеседника.
Насколько так проще жить. :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> *PavelA*, 
> Люто завидую людям, которые могут делать глубокие выводы исходя из вкусовых пивных пристрастий собеседника.
> Насколько так проще жить.


Если то, что я написал, Вас задело, то извините. Я выводы делал только о пиве и о том, пробывали ли Вы его настоящий. Война между ЛК и Др.Вебом меня совершенно не задевает.

----------


## maXmo

> Теперь спецы ЛК взломают какой-то продукт "Доктора Веба" и расскажут об этом на весь мир.


А разве не было?

----------


## DVi

> А разве не было?


Я о таком не слышал

----------


## Black Angel

> Вряд ли это хорошая услуга, ведь о найденном баге сообщили всему свету. Если бы это были действительно "хорошие тестеры", они бы сообщили подобную информацию лично в ЛК без лишней шумихи.


Не только про Доктора и Каспера а вообще в жизни, так сказать, абстрагируясь от АВ-компаний: не думаю, что один конкурент сообщил бы по тихому другому о том, что у того есть проблемы и как их устранить. Это все-таки конкуренты.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> Я о таком не слышал


Наверное, имеется в виду история десятилетней давности, когда каспер обвинил Доктора в реверс-инженеринге.  Там какая-то сотня байт кода показалась заимствованной...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Наверное, имеется в виду история десятилетней давности, когда каспер обвинил Доктора в реверс-инженеринге.  Там какая-то сотня байт кода показалась заимствованной...


 Хорошая у Вас память  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Хорошая у Вас память


Ну эту историю я слышал еще тогда, но без подробностей. А неделю назад наткнулся на ссылку с подробностями.

----------


## DVi

> Наверное, имеется в виду история десятилетней давности, когда каспер обвинил Доктора в реверс-инженеринге.  Там какая-то сотня байт кода показалась заимствованной...


Эту историю я знаю из первых рук: DrWeb в течении двух лет еженедельно воровал сигнатуры макровирусов производства Андрея Крюкова, а ЛК выпустило в релиз AVP Inspector, в хелпе которого были главы, описывающие принцип действия программы - и эти главы были скопированы с хелпа Адинфа.

----------


## borka

> Эту историю я знаю из первых рук: DrWeb в течении двух лет еженедельно воровал сигнатуры макровирусов производства Андрея Крюкова, а ЛК выпустило в релиз AVP Inspector, в хелпе которого были главы, описывающие принцип действия программы - и эти главы были скопированы с хелпа Адинфа.


1) В заявлении ЛК совершено не идет речь о воровстве сигнатур, а о "незаконном использовании технологий" (совпадающих участках кода). ИМХО, это несколько разные вещи. 2) Сигнатуры от каспера ни разу не подходят к Доктору, поэтому как бы и не нужны вовсе.  :Smiley:  3) В тестах того времени Доктор регулярно обходил каспера по нахождению и лечению макровирусов, так что и смысла красть что-либо не было. 4) Историю замяли, хотя ЛК угрожала судом - видать неспроста.
Так что не знаю, как там с руками, но поосторожнее со словами, пожалуйста.  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> 1) В заявлении ЛК совершено не идет речь о воровстве сигнатур, а о "незаконном использовании технологий" (совпадающих участках кода). ИМХО, это несколько разные вещи. 2) Сигнатуры от каспера ни разу не подходят к Доктору, поэтому как бы и не нужны вовсе.  3) В тестах того времени Доктор регулярно обходил каспера по нахождению и лечению макровирусов, так что и смысла красть что-либо не было. 4) Историю замяли, хотя ЛК угрожала судом - видать неспроста.
> Так что не знаю, как там с руками, но поосторожнее со словами, пожалуйста.


*1* и *2*, Ваше IMHO не имеет отношения к делу, т.к. Вы не понимаете смысла фразы "воровство сигнатур".
*3.* Надеюсь, у Вас есть доказательства? 
*4.* Тут не надо гадать - у обеих сторон были неоспоримые аргументы своей правоты. 





> Так что не знаю, как там с руками, но 
> поосторожнее со словами, пожалуйста.


Не понял смысла этой фразы.

----------


## SDA

> Если ЛК его разрабатывает, значит, это кому-то нужно?


Так в Вебе его разработали  :Smiley:  Кстати под "Барс" он идет?
А вообще если вы поняли, это моя ирония :Smiley:  У Веба нет не песочницы, не фаервола, нет хипса, нет антивируса под 64 бита, зато разработан архиважный антивирус под Мак у которого вирусов, "раз-два и обчелся"  :Smiley:  Правда специалисты Веба ищут баги конкурента, в продуктах которых у них пока нет, сливая при этом информацию в прессу  :Wink:  
Кстати, мое предложение Вебу - надо разработать архиважный мобильный антивирус под айфон, какой сразу рынок откроется  :Smiley:  без шуток, за места для продуктов в App store бьются такие гиганты, как Google и Microsoft.  Дарю  бесплатно идею  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> *1* и *2*, Ваше IMHO не имеет отношения к делу, т.к. Вы не понимаете смысла фразы "воровство сигнатур".


Буду крайне признателен, если объясните. Поскольку в моем понимании сигнатура - это сигнатура, а не код разбора OLE.




> *3.* Надеюсь, у Вас есть доказательства?


Читали по ссылке?




> Не понял смысла этой фразы.


Был суд, на котором было сказано, что Доктор воровал что-либо у каспера? Насколько мне помнится, нет. ЕМНИП, только суд может назвать кого-либо вором. Поэтому и говорю - поосторожнее со словами, если не хотите заработать репутацию клеветника.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Так в Вебе его разработали  Кстати под "Барс" он идет?
> А вообще если вы поняли, это моя ирония


Кто б другой сказал - я еще бы засомневался.  :Smiley:  Вопрос в том, что каспер зачем-то тоже разрабатывает продукт, для которого вирусов "раз-два и обчелся"  :Smiley:  Значит, нужно?  :Wink: 




> У Веба нет не песочницы, не фаервола, нет хипса, нет антивируса под 64 бита, зато разработан архиважный антивирус под Мак у которого вирусов, "раз-два и обчелся"  Правда специалисты Веба ищут баги конкурента, в продуктах которых у них пока нет, сливая при этом информацию в прессу


Со сливом согласен - некорректно получилось. А насчет остального - считается, что что-то не нужно, а что-то действительно разрабатывается. Скоро будет, на что посмотреть.  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

> Читали по ссылке?


Да, спасибо за информацию. Тем не менее, о факте воровства я знаю лично от автора того кода, который и всплыл в качестве предмета конфликта.




> только суд может назвать кого-либо вором. Поэтому и говорю - поосторожнее со словами, если не хотите заработать репутацию клеветника.


Расскажите об этом господам Данилову и Гладких. Они уже заработали эту репутацию.

P.S. Надеюсь, Вы понимаете бессмысленность обсуждения конфликта, который был официально улажен 10 лет назад?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Со сливом согласен - некорректно получилось.


Корень сегодняшнего конфликта - именно в этом.
Я рад, что Вы это понимаете.
 :Beer: 

*vaber* на секурблоге хорошо написал: аналогичную статью в адрес продуктов ООО "Доктор Веб" можно писать хоть ежедневно. Причем даже снабжая ее настоящими семплами, а не туманными намеками.

----------


## SDA

> Б
> 
> 
> Кто б другой сказал - я еще бы засомневался.  Вопрос в том, что каспер зачем-то тоже разрабатывает продукт, для которого вирусов "раз-два и обчелся"  Значит, нужно? 
> 
> 
> Со сливом согласен - некорректно получилось. А насчет остального - считается, что что-то не нужно, а что-то действительно разрабатывается. Скоро будет, на что посмотреть.


Мое личное мнение, да и пожалуй большинства маководов (это касается продукта Веба, а также беты Касперского)- антивирусы на Маке - это не давать распространения виндовских вирусов на флэшках и почтовых файлов. Осюда, каждый владелец Мака должен выбирать или гипотетическую заботу  обо всех владельцах Windows и мириться с глюками и тормозами антивирусов либо спокойно наслаждаться при работе и развлечении на Маке.
Насчет новых разработок, то посмотреть очень любопытно, просто надоело "есть постоянные "завтраки" я думаю не только мне одному  :Smiley: .
Почитал как стороннее лицо, про ушаты дерьма и помоев с обеих сторон  друг на друга (ссылка *DVi* тому пример) и как будто сам в дерьме искупался  :Wink: 
К Вам это не относиться, мое Вам уважение.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*

"Зубоскалить" на таком уровне .....
 E.K. - ....читай на красной майке ниже....
 на мой взгляд мягко говоря некрасиво. Не надо уподоблятся на таком же уровне оппонентам, хотя они и неправы  :Wink:  уровень не тот  :Wink:

----------


## borka

> Да, спасибо за информацию. Тем не менее, о факте воровства я знаю лично от автора того кода, который и всплыл в качестве предмета конфликта.


 :Smiley: 




> Был суд, на котором было сказано, что Доктор воровал что-либо у каспера? Насколько мне помнится, нет. ЕМНИП, только суд может назвать кого-либо вором. Поэтому и говорю - поосторожнее со словами, если не хотите заработать репутацию клеветника. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от DVi
> 
> 
> Расскажите об этом господам Данилову и Гладких. Они уже заработали эту репутацию.


Угу, типа оппоненты такие белые и пушистые.  :Smiley:  Не клеветали, не обливали грязью.




> P.S. Надеюсь, Вы понимаете бессмысленность обсуждения конфликта, который был официально улажен 10 лет назад?


Безусловно.  :Smiley: 




> Корень сегодняшнего конфликта - именно в этом.
> Я рад, что Вы это понимаете.


Нет. Корни сегодняшнего конфликта уходят в далекое прошлое. Сегодня уже вряд ли кто скажет, с чего началось, и кто был первым... И у каждого своя правда...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Насчет новых разработок, то посмотреть очень любопытно, просто надоело "есть постоянные "завтраки" я думаю не только мне одному .


 :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> Я о таком не слышал


Защита конфигов и пользовательского интерфейса.

----------


## DVi

> Защита конфигов и пользовательского интерфейса.


Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку, где "спецы ЛК взламывают защиту конфигов и пользовательского интерфейса продукта ООО "Доктор Веб"".

----------


## maXmo

Да там взламывать-то нечего было. Этой защиты просто не было. Как сейчас, не знаю.

----------


## DVi

Раз нет ссылки, и раз "взламывать было нечего", следует считать Ваше обвинение несостоятельным.

----------


## maXmo

Но мопед был.

----------

